
Here’s the map of the world, if size were determined by market cap (2015) - em3rgent0rdr
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/heres-the-map-of-the-world-if-size-was-determined-by-market-cap-2015-08-12
======
tmnvix
World maps without NZ are such a common occurrence that I cannot be sure if NZ
was left off of this map deliberately or was just forgotten.

